# Baldur's Gate III (Early Access)



## Devil man (13 Ottobre 2020)

Ciao a tutti avete provato L'anteprima di Baldur's Gate 3? l'attesissimo gioco di ruolo ? *Baldur's Gate 3* si basa sulla quinta edizione delle regole di Dungeons & Dragons ed è collocato a livello temporale subito dopo l'epilogo della campagna cartacea Baldur's Gate: Discesa nell'Avernus distribuita sul mercato nell'autunno dello scorso anno 

*Sotto il trailer di Baldur's gate III*


----------



## Devil man (13 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## sottoli (13 Ottobre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti avete provato L'anteprima di Baldur's Gate 3? l'attesissimo gioco di ruolo ? *Baldur's Gate 3* si basa sulla quinta edizione delle regole di Dungeons & Dragons ed è collocato a livello temporale subito dopo l'epilogo della campagna cartacea Baldur's Gate: Discesa nell'Avernus distribuita sul mercato nell'autunno dello scorso anno
> 
> *Sotto il trailer di Baldur's gate III*



non girerà mai sul mio pc

comunque Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn del 1999 rimane e rimarra per sempre per me il gioco più bello mai prodotto....quanti ricordi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Io lo sto giocando ed è tanta roba, è solo il primo atto ma ho già più di 30 ore di gioco.
Ci sono diversi bug, le animazioni sono ancora da perfezionare e per il momento ci sono solo 6 classi disposizione e difetti vari ma è normale in un gioco in accesso anticipato, mano a mano credo che aggiungeranno altra roba come altre classi e oggetti.
Penso che il gioco completo verrà rilasciato non prima di un anno.


----------



## Lambro (13 Ottobre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> non girerà mai sul mio pc
> 
> comunque Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn del 1999 rimane e rimarra per sempre per me il gioco più bello mai prodotto....quanti ricordi



Senza stare a sindacare i gusti che ognuno ha i suoi, per me il primo fu tremendo per lo swapping dei dischi, se non ricordo male era una protezione e c'era spesso da swappare.
Il secondo lo attesi con troppa attesa, non mi colpì così tanto. (cmq giocato tutto e finito , sia ben chiaro  )
I Pillars purtroppo non mi sono piaciuti nonostante tante belle idee ma ormai non riesco piu' a leggermi dei wall of text senza sbadigliare.
Con mio sommo dispiacere, c'erano delle belle chicche come la gestione del castello.
Cmq fa piacere vedere il ritorno di un gran titolo come Baldurs.


----------

